# Tray Ceiling impacts??



## dkeller (Jul 5, 2011)

Calling all acoustic gurus!! 

We're finishing out our basement and are in the early stages (framing things up currently). For the HT portion, we're looking at putting in a tray ceiling (octogan shaped) with indirect lighting. The looks of it will be great, but I'm a little concerned with the acoustic impact of introducing a lot more corners to the room. Any input on this? Anything I should know about it as we build it in (ie. making the ceiling material something more acoustic friendly than just dry wall)?

Thanks, D


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just don't make the mistake of putting a concave dome up there.

Bryan


----------



## dkeller (Jul 5, 2011)

That's all I needed to hear....thank you, thank you!! With 8' ceilings in the basement, there definitely won't be any concave domes going in!! I'm lucky to even be able to get a tray ceiling in. Appreciate it! I'm sure I'll have more questions as the system goes in later. I'll be putting in a 7.2 system run off an Onkyo 3008....the entire room is about 18x40 with the HT portion being about a third of that.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I currently have a rectangular ceiling tray suspended about a foot below the ceiling..
It has timber sides and a plasterboard base..The plasterboard is covered with black velveteen fabric..
If anything, I think it has helped to improve the acoustics in the room..The tray will help to break up any standing waves..


----------

